# Baked Garlic Halibut & Shrimp



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Halibut is one of my favorite fish to eat. I don't see it that often where I live here in Maryland, so when I saw some good looking fillets recently, I bought some. Used to catch them on occasion back in California, bottom fishing from piers, & party boats. Maybe not the prettiest fish, but pretty tasty! Found this pic on the net:










----------------------------------------------

Ingredients:

Halibut filet (fillet?) - I used 2lb filet, Cut into 6 equal servings.

Shrimp - I used about a dozen black tiger shrimp 13 - 15 count, shell on, & deveined.

1 dozen asparagus stalks

Garlic Butter - I found some ready made in a Costco. Or you can make up your own batch. Mix the following until well blended, either by hand or with your favorite kitchen appliance:

1 stick butter, softened
3 cloves garlic, more or less - to taste, finely chopped
1 stalk parsley or cilantro, or more to taste, finely chopped

----------------------------------------------

1) Pre heat oven to 450 degrees.

2) Season fish with salt & pepper to taste.

3) Heat up skillet, & add just a little oil to keep fish from sticking.

4) Once skillet & oil are hot, cook fish approx. 1 minute on each side, medium hi heat. Enough to brown the fish, but not totally cooked through. 

5) When browned on both sides, remove filet serving to a foil lined baking dish. Repeat for each serving. Save room in the baking dish for your shrimp. Or, if your skillet is large enough to hold everything, and can go in the oven, then maybe you can just keep it all in the skillet.

6) Season shrimp with Old Bay or similar seasoning of your choice, then place in same dish as the fish. Try to keep shrimp in single layer on bottom of dish.

7) Gently place approx. 1 tsp garlic butter (or to taste) on each serving of fish. Excess will melt & drain down to the shrimp. 

8) Place in 450 degree oven, bake approx. 18 - 20 min, uncovered. If neede, turn shrimp over at half-way point, but leave fish as is.

9) While the fish is baking, place asparagus into pot of boiling, salted water. Cook until tender, or, remove from water after about 1 minute, and finish by pan frying with some of the leftover garlic butter. Serve as a side dish. Also, steamed rice or mashed potatoes, and/or, salad could go with it as well.


Serving idea:


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

That looks really good


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

surfsidesativa - Thanks for the compliment!

------------------------------------------

Haven't tried this yet, but:
For those that would rather avoid the butter, I think you could probably saute the chopped garlic & parsley or cilantro in some olive oil, then drizzle it over the fish & shrimp before baking. If this approach is taken, remember that garlic can burn easily, so use low to medium heat.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Great dinner!!*

Tried your recipe last night and I have to say, it was excellent!!! Wife said it was a "GREAT" dinner. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Is that granite or corian?  Just kiddin', that looks awesome . . . as Emeril would say: "Wish you had smellavision".


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Yummy!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for the good comments.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Is that granite or corian?  Just kiddin', that looks awesome . . . as Emeril would say: "Wish you had smellavision".


Granite. Didn't get what the kidding was about, but I enjoy reading your posts along with Tunafish & the rest of the WBB. I'm sure it was very funny....


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Desperado*



Desperado said:


> Granite. Didn't get what the kidding was about, but I enjoy reading your posts along with Tunafish & the rest of the WBB. I'm sure it was very funny....


That's okay. I didn't get that Granite thing either.. He casts as funny as his humor..


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Not only does it look VERY tasty...*

...but it was presented and photographed beautifully. Looks like it came off of the cover of Bon Apetit!

Thanks,


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> That's okay. I didn't get that Granite thing either.. He casts as funny as his humor..


Doulble Axe Handle Chop. I will teach you one of these days if your equipment can handle it  I will bring over tapes of the WWF so you can learn first hand where I learned to cast.

Desperado, hope to fish with ya this year. My goal this year is to actually fish with NICE people (hint hint Tunafish!!!!)  hahahaha


----------

